# Biscuits & Gravy



## tropics (Jan 18, 2020)

Made Fassets Breakfast sausage a few weeks ago and froze it.
Thawed a package for breakfast had Biscuits in the freezer also.






Browned in my Wok





Added Butter & Flour cooked 4 to 5 minutes





I let it cool before adding milk





I cook on a low heat setting to thicken





Cover Biscuit with as much gravy as you like





A nice hearty breakfast to start your day
Enjoy
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 18, 2020)

Looks good Richie. Sausage gravy is a favorite from long ago.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 18, 2020)

Looks yummy Richie

Might be for me tomorrow morning.


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 18, 2020)

looks good Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 18, 2020)

Looks Mighty Tasty, My Brother!!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## fivetricks (Jan 18, 2020)

Biscuits and gravy may be the best food in the whole world. 

A moment on the lips and a lifetime on the hips for sure. Totally worth it.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 18, 2020)

Love sausage gravy on biscuits. Yours look good!


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 18, 2020)

One of my favorite meals . Nice work


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 18, 2020)

We do buiscit and gravy pretty often. Looks great!


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 18, 2020)

Nice!

B&G are a Sunday tradition in our house! Just a plate of home right there!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 18, 2020)

Yes Sir...  That's what I'm talking about...  put two over easy eggs right on top and you have a breakfast fit for a king...


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 18, 2020)

Man that looks great!! I do love biscuits and gravy. I may have to see how close I can get to it with a low carb version. What is Fassets sausage?


----------



## ChuxPick (Jan 18, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Man that looks great!! I do love biscuits and gravy. I may have to see how close I can get to it with a low carb version. What is Fassets sausage?


Fasset is in reference to Pops6927, Pops Fasset


----------



## ChuxPick (Jan 18, 2020)

*

 tropics
, the sausage and gravy are looking tasty. *


----------



## Braz (Jan 18, 2020)

Yep, that's a fav of mine. I once had a girlfriend who called biscuits & gravy "cat heads & paste."


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 18, 2020)

You got the drool running.
Any gravy over food is my favorite breakfast.


----------



## fullborebbq (Jan 19, 2020)

Great job Tropics! a meal fit for a king!!


----------



## Jabiru (Jan 19, 2020)

That looks like a fantastic breakfast, I had never heard of it before and want to try it.

what sort of biscuits do I need to use?


----------



## tropics (Jan 19, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks good Richie. Sausage gravy is a favorite from long ago.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Chris Thank you this and Cream of Beef (SOS) are my favorite in the winter.Thanks for the Point I appreciate it.
Richie
Got about 4" s of snow last night.


----------



## tropics (Jan 19, 2020)

SFLsmkr1 said:


> Looks yummy Richie
> 
> Might be for me tomorrow morning.


Rick I could go for another bowl this morning before I start shoveling snow.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 19, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> looks good Richie


Jim Thank you an thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 19, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Mighty Tasty, My Brother!!!
> Nice Job!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Brother you must have had enough of this when you were in. Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 19, 2020)

fivetricks said:


> Biscuits and gravy may be the best food in the whole world.
> 
> A moment on the lips and a lifetime on the hips for sure. Totally worth it.


Thank you it is good stuff Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 19, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Love sausage gravy on biscuits. Yours look good!


Wife covered the biscuits before I got the pic.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 19, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> One of my favorite meals . Nice work


Rich a stick to the ribs meal
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 19, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> We do buiscit and gravy pretty often. Looks great!


Travis Thank you
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 19, 2020)

civilsmoker said:


> Nice!
> 
> B&G are a Sunday tradition in our house! Just a plate of home right there!


That sounds good we never developed any kind of routine for breakfast. Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 19, 2020)

tropics said:


> Got about 4" s of snow last night.



Have fun shoveling. I'm not sure what our final damage was with total accumulation. It's still dark out. All I know is last night when the pooch came inside he was covered in snow like frosty. Then proceeded to shake it off on me.  

Chris


----------



## tropics (Jan 19, 2020)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Yes Sir...  That's what I'm talking about...  put two over easy eggs right on top and you have a breakfast fit for a king...


Keith I do remember the days I could eat that much,just thinking about makes me full LOL 
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 19, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Man that looks great!! I do love biscuits and gravy. I may have to see how close I can get to it with a low carb version. What is Fassets sausage?


jcam Fassets sausage is from Pops6927 family if you use the search feature it will show.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 19, 2020)

ChuxPick said:


> Fasset is in reference to Pops6927, Pops Fasset


Thank you and thanks for assisting Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 19, 2020)

Braz said:


> Yep, that's a fav of mine. I once had a girlfriend who called biscuits & gravy "cat heads & paste."


Braz Thank you
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 19, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> You got the drool running.
> Any gravy over food is my favorite breakfast.


FA Thank you I agree I have used Cream of Mushroom soup already for gravy.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 19, 2020)

fullborebbq said:


> Great job Tropics! a meal fit for a king!!


Thank You My wife loves it,if I let her she would be making rice instead of biscuits. Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 19, 2020)

Jabiru said:


> That looks like a fantastic breakfast, I had never heard of it before and want to try it.
> 
> what sort of biscuits do I need to use?


J I make my own biscuits Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie
Here is a link to Biscuits like mine


----------



## tropics (Jan 19, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Man that looks great!! I do love biscuits and gravy. I may have to see how close I can get to it with a low carb version. What is Fassets sausage?


jcam I just thought of away you may be able to do it. Riced Cauliflower instead of Biscuits
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 19, 2020)

tropics said:


> Brother you must have had enough of this when you were in. Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
> Richie




Yours is made with Sausage.---MmmmmGood!!
The Army used Hamburger (SOS)---Yuck!!!
Big Difference.

Bear


----------



## fished (Jan 19, 2020)

nothing like home made biscuits and gravy.  SOS is also really good.


----------



## tropics (Jan 19, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Yours is made with Sausage.---MmmmmGood!!
> The Army used Hamburger (SOS)---Yuck!!!
> Big Difference.
> 
> Bear


John I make the SOS with dried Beef 
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 19, 2020)

fished said:


> nothing like home made biscuits and gravy.  SOS is also really good.


We like both at my house Thank you
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 19, 2020)

tropics said:


> John I make the SOS with dried Beef
> Richie



At your house you can call it anything you want, but the garbage in the Army that was called SOS was made with Hamburger, and it sucks. If it's made with Dried Beef, it is actually "Cream Chipped Beef on Toast". and that is Awesome!!
I never had it with Sausage, but I'm sure it's also Great!!

Bear


----------



## WeberBlackStoneYoder (Jan 19, 2020)

Jabiru said:


> That looks like a fantastic breakfast, I had never heard of it before and want to try it.
> 
> what sort of biscuits do I need to use?



You have never heard of Biscuits and Gravy? WTF do you live in the United States?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 19, 2020)

WeberBlackStoneYoder said:


> You have never heard of Biscuits and Gravy? WTF do you live in the United States?



Southern Australia. Might not be that popular there.

Bear


----------



## tropics (Jan 19, 2020)

WeberBlackStoneYoder said:


> You have never heard of Biscuits and Gravy? WTF do you live in the United States?


WBSY I would believe there are kids growing up in the City that have no idea what it taste like,they could probably figure it out by the name thou.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## willy appleseed (Jan 19, 2020)

how much flour and butter would you use for say 1 lb of meat?like to try this


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 19, 2020)

Awesome both sausage and chip beef a big favorite here.

Warren


----------



## tropics (Jan 19, 2020)

willy appleseed said:


> how much flour and butter would you use for say 1 lb of meat?like to try this


willy I used 3 T Butter and about 5T flour 2 C of milk my sausage was a little lean.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 19, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome both sausage and chip beef a big favorite here.
> 
> Warren


Warren Thank you can't go wrong eating those, Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## Jabiru (Jan 19, 2020)

WeberBlackStoneYoder said:


> You have never heard of Biscuits and Gravy? WTF do you live in the United States?


Nope, live in  AUS. Hoping to introduce this meal to my part of AUS  

Just bookmarked pops biscuits so will get my wife to give it a try when the weather is a bit cooler.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 19, 2020)

Jabiru said:


> Nope, live in  AUS. Hoping to introduce this meal to my part of AUS
> 
> Just bookmarked pops biscuits so will get my wife to give it a try when the weather is a bit cooler.





Mmmmmm.  Biscuits & Gravy with Ground Roo!!

Bear


----------



## Jabiru (Jan 19, 2020)

Haha love your out of the box thinking 

 Bearcarver
 , sounds like Ill have to try make Breakfast sausage from Roo!

Ill post when done :)


----------



## cyderchik (Jan 19, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> You got the drool running.
> Any gravy over food is my favorite breakfast.



There needs to be a high gravy-to-solids ratio IMHO. Living on the Canadian border for several years taught me that. 

Poutine,sweet poutine... ;)


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 19, 2020)

Jabiru said:


> Nope, live in  AUS. Hoping to introduce this meal to my part of AUS
> 
> Just bookmarked pops biscuits so will get my wife to give it a try when the weather is a bit cooler.


Hmm, biscuit or bickie is a what we call a cookie. What is a US biscuit called in AUS?


----------



## Jabiru (Jan 20, 2020)

US Biscuits are called cookies here and they are normally really sweet and most are choc chip. We will make Pops Biscuits so its authentic US Style.

I am looking forward to making this for my family (probably with Roo mince now! 

 Bearcarver
 , which actually comes from a place called Orroroo, the name of the place says it all:

This is the Butcher Shop - https://www.orrorookangaroo.com.au/

Where:








						Orroroo · South Australia 5431, Australia
					

South Australia 5431, Australia




					www.google.com
				




If it turns out good then we will have friends around for an American Breakfast treat  

The members here have really opened my eyes to the great food you guys are making over the Water.


----------



## tropics (Jan 20, 2020)

Jabiru said:


> Haha love your out of the box thinking
> 
> Bearcarver
> , sounds like Ill have to try make Breakfast sausage from Roo!
> ...


I think before reinventing the Wheel (Meal) try it with ground pork,then a Roo for a comparison Hope you & your family aren't near them fires.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 20, 2020)

cyderchik said:


> There needs to be a high gravy-to-solids ratio IMHO. Living on the Canadian border for several years taught me that.
> 
> Poutine,sweet poutine... ;)


CC I had to dig the pieces of biscuits out of the gravy for the bowl shot.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 20, 2020)

Jabiru said:


> US Biscuits are called cookies here and they are normally really sweet and most are choc chip. We will make Pops Biscuits so its authentic US Style.
> 
> I am looking forward to making this for my family (probably with Roo mince now!
> 
> ...



I don't know why but never actually thought that you guys eay Roo. Great pictures from the meatshop.

Warren


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 20, 2020)

Richie, I just made up some breakfast sausage from left over pork butt from my hot dogs, gravy coming up ! like


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 20, 2020)

Looks good! I made B&G Sunday, but didn't have any real sausage to make the gravy so I just used packaged gravy. Had to settle for fake Morning Star sausage. Ughh.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 20, 2020)

Sorry for the Hijack, Brother Richie, but I just got this yesterday from a Buddy in OZ, and I was thinking this could be a lot of Biscuits & Gravy:


----------



## dave17a (Jan 20, 2020)

Gotta have gravy on the hash browns


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 20, 2020)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks good! I made B&G Sunday, but didn't have any real sausage to make the gravy so I just used packaged gravy. Had to settle for fake Morning Star sausage. Ughh.


What did you do to deserve the Morning Star reward?


----------



## cyderchik (Jan 20, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Sorry for the Hijack, Brother Richie, but I just got this yesterday from a Buddy in OZ, and I was thinking this could be a lot of Biscuits & Gravy:
> 
> View attachment 429293



That ain't no joke lol.... ;)


----------



## tropics (Jan 21, 2020)

crazymoon said:


> Richie, I just made up some breakfast sausage from left over pork butt from my hot dogs, gravy coming up ! like


CM Sounds like a good breakfast to me,you going with the biscuits or hash browns? Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 21, 2020)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks good! I made B&G Sunday, but didn't have any real sausage to make the gravy so I just used packaged gravy. Had to settle for fake Morning Star sausage. Ughh.


Case never heard of that brand sausage.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 21, 2020)

dave17a said:


> Gotta have gravy on the hash browns


I just said that to crazymoon he is getting ready to make the sausage
Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 21, 2020)

tropics said:


> Case never heard of that brand sausage.
> Richie



It's vegetarian sausage Richie yuck.

Warren


----------



## xray (Jan 21, 2020)

Looks good Richie! Sorry I missed this.

I enjoy making this a lot in the winter too

Like!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 21, 2020)

tropics said:


> Case never heard of that brand sausage.
> Richie



That's because no meat eating carnivore would ever admit to eating it! 

Its a vegetarian sausage substitute.


----------



## tropics (Jan 22, 2020)

xray said:


> Looks good Richie! Sorry I missed this.
> 
> I enjoy making this a lot in the winter too
> 
> Like!


Joe Thank you try it with the Fassets sausage some time it is good.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 22, 2020)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> That's because no meat eating carnivore would ever admit to eating it!
> 
> Its a vegetarian sausage substitute.


Thanks for the warning no Morning Star for mr
Richie


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 22, 2020)

Wow, how'd I miss this? That sure looks to be some real deal B&G Richie, Like for sure! My wife would be all over that, it's her favorite brekky and she orders ii just about every time we go out for breakfast. RAY


----------



## tropics (Jan 22, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Wow, how'd I miss this? That sure looks to be some real deal B&G Richie, Like for sure! My wife would be all over that, it's her favorite brekky and she orders ii just about every time we go out for breakfast. RAY


Ray Thank you making pan cakes this morning,should have done B&G it is cold today 10°F . Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 22, 2020)

It's just after four in the morning here Richie, too early for brekky for me, and 10º is way way too cold for me. My hands and shoulders don't function well in that kind of weather, hurts. RAY


----------



## tropics (Jan 23, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> It's just after four in the morning here Richie, too early for brekky for me, and 10º is way way too cold for me. My hands and shoulders don't function well in that kind of weather, hurts. RAY


Ray it is 4:30 here but warmer today 16°F,I have the same problem back, neck ,hands it is known as Old Age.Added another year yesterday.
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 23, 2020)

tropics said:


> Ray it is 4:30 here but warmer today 16°F,I have the same problem back, neck ,hands it is known as Old Age.Added another year yesterday.
> Richie



If I'm reading that correctly - Happy Birthday Richie. If not: Please disregard this reply.

Chris

BTW I like sausage gravy on chicken fried steaks.


----------



## Electric88 (Jan 23, 2020)

That looks great! This post has had me wanting biscuits and gravy all week. Might actually get around to making it tonight haha.


----------



## tropics (Jan 23, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> If I'm reading that correctly - Happy Birthday Richie. If not: Please disregard this reply.
> 
> Chris
> 
> BTW I like sausage gravy on chicken fried steaks.


I was trying to sneak that one in LOL I like it on toast or hash browns.maybe I would like chicken more if I did that umm
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 23, 2020)

Electric88 said:


> That looks great! This post has had me wanting biscuits and gravy all week. Might actually get around to making it tonight haha.


Electric This is good no matter what your location is Enjoy
Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 23, 2020)

Belated Happy Birthday Richie.
Keep having them you might catch me.

Warren


----------



## tropics (Jan 23, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Belated Happy Birthday Richie.
> Keep having them you might catch me.
> 
> Warren


Warren Thanks Buddy I hope to make it that far.
Richie


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 23, 2020)

Happy Birthday bud .


----------



## tropics (Jan 23, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Happy Birthday bud .


Rich Thank you my friend 
Richie


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 23, 2020)

Sorry Richie I missed this...I thought I replied but must be CRS syndrome (Can't Remember Crap).

Happy Birthday and sausage and gravy are one of my favorites...just a shame I am getting too old to indulge like I used to. But still do occasionally. Living vicariously through you!

LIKE!

John


----------



## tropics (Jan 24, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Sorry Richie I missed this...I thought I replied but must be CRS syndrome (Can't Remember Crap).
> 
> Happy Birthday and sausage and gravy are one of my favorites...just a shame I am getting too old to indulge like I used to. But still do occasionally. Living vicariously through you!
> 
> ...


John Thank you I also have CRS but I remember what I had for breakfast 30 years ago LOL
Thanks for B-Day wishes and thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------

